# What beans do you like for pour over?



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

V60 newbie here, coming to the end of my first beans; Rwanda Nyaruzina from Tap coffee and Ethiopian Suke Quto from Horsham Roasters.

Enjoyed them both (especially as I've started to get my technique a bit more down..) but preferred the Rwandan, a bit lighter and sweeter.

Just wondering what other people are into and if anyone has any thoughts or suggestions?

Cheers guys


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anything light, or medium light really. Occasionally make some brews with more medium/medium dark but brew at a lower ratio to make them less intense.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I drink nothing but brewed coffee, here are the last few beans that i have found tasty.

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/murango/

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/san-antonio-honey/

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/guji-shakiso


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Give the Rocko Mountain from Foundry Roasters a go, lovely as pour over.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just done the bag of warqee Banko Gutitu was nice and light, the other one in the link above is a bit deeper in taste From Crankhouse never had a bad one yet.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

For me its Ethiopian. Well roasted Ethiopian coffee has a wonderful light and floral quality. Its very low in bitterness and silky smooth to drink through a V60.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'll make my way through these over the next few weeks.. Starting off with the Ethiopian Rocko Mountain from Foundry. Cant wait!


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I've had a subscription with The Barn for the last year, so I've been drinking whatever those guys send to me








it's usually pretty dam good. I only stumbled across them by accident. A friend and I went to Berlin for a gig and I'd found somewhere I wanted to go check out for a coffee and we happened to wander past one of their little outlets and the heavenly smell pulled me in!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Finished some Guatemala Limonar from Tap Coffee a couple of days ago, really lovely, big & punchy. Now having some Rwandan Karizankara which is delicious, amazing taste of pineapple! My Rocko mountain from Foundry was roasted a week ago today so I'll be opening that in the morning... Still can't wait!!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Had my first cup of Rocko mountain this morning, really nice. There was a flavour in it that I recognised which wasn't present in the Rwandan & Guatemalan beans I've just finished. Was trying to work out where I knew it from & realised it was from an Ethiopian coffee I got free from Horsham with my Wilfa grinder. So now I'm feeling pretty chuffed that I recognised a flavour from a particular region! My coffee taste buds must be developing!


----------



## Roarence (Jan 17, 2018)

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe's, or a good Sidamo. Very blueberry dominant coffees!

Kenyan coffees are also fantastic. Very pleasant, high acidity. Blackberry acidic dominant tastes.


----------

